# AZCC Vintage Ride January 14th



## Jarod24 (Jan 10, 2018)

My friends! New route this coming month! Meeting at 10 AM January 14th, heading out about 1030 or so. Meeting at herberger park cruising the canal up through papago park down to mill ave. Grab some food and drink and then head back to the park. It's about about 6 miles one way. Thinking we could hit up pedal haus down there or wherever we can get in with our group. Hope to see everyone there!!!! Even though we are a vinatge focused group anyone and everyone is welcome just gotta be pedal powered and on 2 wheels! ‍✌


----------



## Jarod24 (Jan 10, 2018)

@dougfisk
@iswingping
@Pantmaker
@azbug-i
@62wagon
@GTs58
@Roadkill
@DosXX
@Psycho Sammi
@Mark Johnston
@Imsohawthorney


----------



## azbug-i (Jan 10, 2018)

Sorry dude im flying that day


----------



## iswingping (Jan 10, 2018)

azbug-i said:


> Sorry dude im flying that day



Fly up here.


----------



## Roadkill (Jan 11, 2018)

I should be there.
Sean


----------



## dougfisk (Jan 12, 2018)

My wife tells me that Sunday is the Phoenix / Tempe area marathon... a lot of road closures etc.  If you stick with that venue people will need to study the maps to figure out how to get here.


----------



## Jarod24 (Jan 12, 2018)

Thanks Doug! I'm not positive what roads will be closed but just park wherever ya can and ride to park if necessary.


----------



## Jarod24 (Jan 12, 2018)

Here's a pic of the map.


----------



## Roadkill (Jan 12, 2018)

Jarod24 said:


> Here's a pic of the map.
> 
> View attachment 736971



Thanks. Completely have to change my route. Nice heads up.
Sean


----------



## azbug-i (Jan 14, 2018)

I hope you guys have a fun and safe ride!


----------



## tripple3 (Jan 14, 2018)

Jarod24 said:


> @dougfisk
> @iswingping
> @Pantmaker
> @azbug-i
> ...



CABErs riding today take pics of riders to tag and post here https://thecabe.com/forum/threads/cabers-riding-classics.117043/
Thanks! @Jarod24


----------



## Jarod24 (Jan 16, 2018)

tripple3 said:


> CABErs riding today take pics of riders to tag and post here https://thecabe.com/forum/threads/cabers-riding-classics.117043/
> Thanks! @Jarod24
> View attachment 737563



 Sorry Mark just saw this. Heres the Only pic I took from Sunday. We have @dougfisk And @Pantmaker in this pic. Jim as well but he's not a cabe member. Also had @Roadkill a long for the ride but he had to bounce before food. Thanks for coming out guys!! @tripple3 you would be proud, I logged 50+ miles on the colson on Sunday.


----------

